# Van Den Heuvel Kennel Info



## Lance Green (Jan 4, 2009)

We would like to get a GSD pup from Van Den Heuvel Kennel and would like to know if any other working dog people have purchased a pup from them or visited their kennel and could give us some insight on their experiences? So far all of our inquires have been very positive. We may not be able to visit the kennel ourselves so the pup would be shipped. Anything would be helpful.
We will be training the pup for MondioRing.

Sire Cato- http://www.vandenheuvelk9.com/catoped.html

Dam Jane- http://www.vandenheuvelk9.com/JanePedigree.jpg

Thanks Lance


----------



## Ralph Roscher (Sep 9, 2010)

```

```



Lance Green said:


> We would like to get a GSD pup from Van Den Heuvel Kennel and would like to know if any other working dog people have purchased a pup from them or visited their kennel and could give us some insight on their experiences? So far all of our inquires have been very positive. We may not be able to visit the kennel ourselves so the pup would be shipped. Anything would be helpful.
> We will be training the pup for MondioRing.
> 
> Sire Cato- http://www.vandenheuvelk9.com/catoped.html
> ...


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

they have a nice website, i personally like their boodlines, have never heard anything negative about the owners. i just wonder at times where the pups go, as i haven't noticed any of them making a name in a sport. 

keep in mind, there are a lot more people here that are "dialled-in" on the sport world than i am, ok? but if i had the money, i would certainly look at this kennel. did i say i like the bloodlines??


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

a guy in my group has a male pup, really nice, not high drive


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Google them and see what comes up also check rip off reports on the internet. Haven't done it myself but have done what I'm telling you in the past for myself. Good luck seems like a decent kennel


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

apparently im on their email list, I thought the owner lady had some illness and most of the breeding is now in new york or somewhere


they have one of the nicest looking GSD programs ive seen, and if you wanted a non-competition home guardian, they might be tough to beat

for working GSD's Id go with mike suttle (he's on here and owns loganhaus kennels)


I was also impressed with what I heard about, and after talking to, Al Gill at gillsgermanshepherds(.com)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

the only thing I didnt like was when the owner of VDH gave me the whole "every puppy in the litter will be able to do whatever you want it to" line


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

A friend of mine got an import female from them, bigtime shitter. The dog stayed with me for a week while they were on vacation, super nervy and scared. I'd euth the dog if it was mine. It's the only VDH dog i've ever met but it's enough to know to go to someone else.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Matt Grosch said:


> the only thing I didnt like was when the owner of VDH gave me the whole "every puppy in the litter will be able to do whatever you want it to" line


at $2,000 a pup, every single one ought to be able to do every single thing you ask it to - up to and including quantum physics...


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

kristin tresidder said:


> at $2,000 a pup, every single one ought to be able to do every single thing you ask it to - up to and including quantum physics...


LOL!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lance Green said:


> We would like to get a GSD pup from Van Den Heuvel Kennel and would like to know if any other working dog people have purchased a pup from them or visited their kennel and could give us some insight on their experiences? So far all of our inquires have been very positive. We may not be able to visit the kennel ourselves so the pup would be shipped. Anything would be helpful.
> We will be training the pup for MondioRing.
> 
> Sire Cato- http://www.vandenheuvelk9.com/catoped.html
> ...


Lance,PM the previous poster above me, Trish Campbell.
I've seen a number of her dogs and each was a perfect fit for what the owner wanted.
Your in Southern Michigan
Trish is in Northern Ill. 
Match made in heaven!


----------

